# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  विंडो 7 को वर्चुअल PC के द्वारा चलाये एक्सपी मोड मे।

## BP Mishra

मित्रों आजकल जो कंप्यूटर या लेपटाप  आ रहे है वे या विंडो 7 प्री लोडेड होते है या विंडो 7 सपोर्टेड होते है । परंतु हमारे पास कुछ साफ्टवेयर येसे होते है जो सिर्फ विंडो XP  मे ही चलते है। आज इस समस्या के निदान के वारे मे बताने का प्रयास करूंगा जिससे विंडो 7 मे भी विंडो XP  सपोर्टेड प्रोग्राम विना डियुल विंडो के विंडो 7 मे वर्तुल pc के द्वारा xp मोड मे करके आसानी से चलाया जा सकता है । येसी समस्या फोरम मे कई सदस्यों के साथ तथा खुद हमारे साथ भी थी हमने जो समाधान ढूंढा है वह आप सभी को भी अवगत करना चाहता हूँ। इस फोरम के तकनीकी विशेषज्ञों और सदस्यों  की यदि अनुमति हो तो इस विषय पर चर्चा करेंगे। मैं कोई तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ नहीं हूँ अतः फोरम के तकनीकी विशेषज्ञों और सदस्यों से सहयोग की आशा करता हूँ । यदि किसी सदस्य या नियामक गण को येतराज हो तो सूत्र को डिलीट कर देगें।

----------


## BP Mishra

विंडो 7 को XP मोड मे चलाने के फायदे-

1-सारे XP सपोर्टेड प्रोग्राम विंडो 7 मे बड़ी आसानी से चलते है। 
2- डियुल विंडो इन्स्टाल करने की झंझट नहीं। 
3- दोनों विंडो एक साथ चलती है। जब चाहों XP चलाओ और चाहे-विंडो-7 । बार-बार कंप्यूटर को आन-आफ करने की जरूरत नहीं॥ 
4- दोनों विंडो मे सारी ड्राइव  आसानी से खुलती है। 
5-xp के लिए अलग से ड्राइवर की आवस्कता नहीं। 
6-माइक्रोसाफ्ट द्वारा समर्थित प्रोग्राम। 
7- विंडो को जेनूनियन होना आवस्यक नहीं। 
8-अन्य कई ढेर सारे फायदे।

----------


## indoree

मिश्रा जी आपके सूत्र का नाम होना चाहिए था 

Windows Xp को चलाये Windows 7 में virtual machine के द्वारा...  

वैसे आप बिलकुल सही जा रहे हो आगे पोस्ट करो मैंने इसे चार साल पहले युस किया था एक Accounting सॉफ्टवेर के लिए लेकिन ये फूल स्क्रीन मोड में नहीं चल पा रहा था ...

----------


## BP Mishra

Vartul PC के  Window 7 के निम्नलिखित संस्कारण को XP मोड मे बादल कर चलाया जा सकता है-
1- विंडो 7 आल्टीमेट
2-विंडो 7 प्रोफेशनल
3- विंडो 7 इंटेर्प्राइजेज़


परंतु  माइक्रोसॉफ्ट  जिनके पास जईनुईन विंडो 7  है उन्ही को अपडेट और Vartul PC saftweyer तथा XP मोड साफ्टवेयर देता है । 

परंतु परेशान होने जरूरत नहीं मैं येसा तरीका बताऊंगा जिसके द्वारा जिनके पास पैरेटेड विंडो है वह भी विंडो 7 को आसानी से XP मोड मे बादल कर xp सपोर्टेड साफ्टवेयर चला सकते है। 



जिस मित्र को साफ्टवेयर डाउन्लोड करने का लिंक चाहिए वह बताने की कृपा करें।

----------


## BP Mishra

Vartul PC के  Window 7 के निम्नलिखित संस्कारण को XP मोड मे बादल कर चलाया जा सकता है-
1- विंडो 7 आल्टीमेट
2-विंडो 7 प्रोफेशनल
3- विंडो 7 इंटेर्प्राइजेज़


Attachment 620360

----------


## anupam007

sir mujhe chahiye....sorry english mein likh raha hoon

----------


## BP Mishra

> मिश्रा जी आपके सूत्र का नाम होना चाहिए था 
> 
> Windows Xp को चलाये Windows 7 में virtual machine के द्वारा...  
> 
> वैसे आप बिलकुल सही जा रहे हो आगे पोस्ट करो मैंने इसे चार साल पहले युस किया था एक Accounting सॉफ्टवेर के लिए लेकिन ये फूल स्क्रीन मोड में नहीं चल पा रहा था ...


उत्साह वर्धन के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र! 

लेकिन मैं जो तरीका बताऊंगा उसके द्वारा विंडो 7 ने XP चलाये वह भी फूल स्क्रीन मे।

----------


## saam

> उत्साह वर्धन के लिए शुक्रिया मित्र! 
> 
> लेकिन मैं जो तरीका बताऊंगा उसके द्वारा विंडो 7 ने XP चलाये वह भी फूल स्क्रीन मे।



*आगे भी कुछ बताओ भाई और लिंक भी PM कर दो....*

----------


## BP Mishra

सबसे पहले उन मित्रो के लिए डाइरेक्ट लिंक जो विंडो 7 पैरेटेड प्रयोग करते है......................
सभी मित्र जो विंडो 7 प्रोफेशनल ,आल्टीमेट और इंटेर्प्रैजेज़ यूज करते है। निम्नलिखित साफ्टवेयर डाऊनलोड करे फिर मैं  बताऊंगा आगे क्या करना है-----------------------

Vartul PC साफ्टवेयर डाऊनलोडकरने का लिंक-  साइज 9.367mb


http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...958559-x86.msu

----------


## BP Mishra

वर्तुल पीसी साफ्टवेयर डाऊनलोड करने के वाद XP मोड साफ्टवेयर का  डारेक्ट लिंक- साइज 469 mb

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...Mode_en-us.exe

----------


## BP Mishra

जो मित्र लाइसेन्स वर्जन विंडो 7 यूज करते है वे नीचे दिये गए लिंक पर जाकर अपने pc के हिसाब से साफ्टवेयर डाऊनलोड कर सकते है--

लिंक-- 


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/vir.../download.aspx


चेतावनी- कृपया पाइरेटेड विंडो यूज करने वाले इस लिंक से  saftware कतई डाऊनलोड करने की कोशिस नहीं करना । नहीं तो विंडो जईन्यून नोटोफ़ोकेशन मगेंगा और नहीं देने पर विंडो स्क्रीन काली कर देगा। 

पाइरेटेड विंडो यूज करने वाले मित्र ऊपर दिये गए लिंक से डाऊनलोड करें।

----------


## BP Mishra

वर्तुल पीसी साफ्टवेयर डाउन्लोड करने के वाद उसे रन करे----

----------


## anupam007

चेतावनी- कृपया पाइरेटेड विंडो यूज करने वाले इस लिंक से saftware कतई डाऊनलोड करने की कोशिस नहीं करना । नहीं तो विंडो जईन्यून नोटोफ़ोकेशन मगेंगा और नहीं देने पर विंडो स्क्रीन काली कर देगा। 

sir mera window 1 manth pahle hi kali ho gayee hai mein kya karoon...

----------


## BP Mishra

> चेतावनी- कृपया पाइरेटेड विंडो यूज करने वाले इस लिंक से saftware कतई डाऊनलोड करने की कोशिस नहीं करना । नहीं तो विंडो जईन्यून नोटोफ़ोकेशन मगेंगा और नहीं देने पर विंडो स्क्रीन काली कर देगा।


[/QUOTE]sir mera window 1 manth pahle hi kali ho gayee hai mein kya karoon...[/QUOTE]

आप या तो साफ्टवेयर आन डिमांड सूत्र मे विंडो 7 एक्टिवेटर या विंडो 7 लोडर मांग कर पुनः एक्टिवेट कर लो नहीं तो विंडो  दुबारा इंसताल कर लो।

----------


## anupam007

sir meine dono software download kar liya hai aage ka proccess jaldi batlayein kyonki mujhe ishki bahut aavsayakta hai...

----------


## BP Mishra

वर्तुल PC साफ्टवेयर डाउन्लोड करने के वाद उसे इन्स्टाल करके फिर कंप्यूटर रिस्टार्ट करे और फिर XP मोड साफ्टवेयर इन्स्टाल करें।

----------


## anupam007

maine dono kar liya hai sir per kaise xp virtual chalayein please detail jaldi bataye sir............thanks

----------


## BP Mishra

दोनों इन्स्टाल होने के बाद आप स्टार्ट पर क्लिक करके आल प्रोग्राम मेन जाकर विंडो वर्तुल पीसी पर क्लिक करके एक्सपी मोड पर क्लिक करें आपकी कंप्यूटर मे एक्सपी मोड की विंडो खुलकर चालू हो जाएगी। यदि कोई दिक्कत होतीं है तो भताए। 

stae>all program>window vartul pc >xp mode

----------


## anupam007

thank u sir you are genies..................+++++++++++++++

----------


## BP Mishra

> thank u sir you are genies..................+++++++++++++++


स्वागतम ! आप का काम बन गया मुझे खुसी हुई।

----------


## shivharebetul

भाई मिश्राजी आपके अनुसार दोनों प्रोग्राम डाऊनलोड कर लिए है यह error आ रही है .

 मै windows 7 ,32 bit का उपयोग करता हू

----------


## BP Mishra

> भाई मिश्राजी आपके अनुसार दोनों प्रोग्राम डाऊनलोड कर लिए है यह error आ रही है .
> 
>  मै windows 7 ,32 bit का उपयोग करता हू


  windows 7 ,32 bit का कौन सा वर्जन उपयोग करते हो--जैसे- प्रोफेशेनल । अल्टिमेट,या इंटरप्राइजेज़ ?

----------


## BP Mishra

> भाई मिश्राजी आपके अनुसार दोनों प्रोग्राम डाऊनलोड कर लिए है यह error आ रही है .
> 
>  मै windows 7 ,32 bit का उपयोग करता हू


मित्र आप इस लिंक पर जाकर इस फाइल को डाउन्लोड करके इंसताल कर लो फिर कंप्यूटर को रिस्टार्ट करके वर्तुल पीसी द्वारा एक्सपी मोड चलाओ समस्या खत्म हो जायेगी। यदि फिर कोई परेसानी होती है तो बताओ। 

लिंक---- साइज 3.71 एमबी 

http://download.microsoft.com/downlo...977206-x86.msu

----------


## rajgupta

sir ji w7 home basic ko kya upgred kiya ja sakta hai-विंडो 7 प्रोफेशनल me

----------


## deziprem

मित्र
हमारे laptop पर विंडो 7 ultimate है   the update is not aplicable  बता रहा है क्या करे

----------


## mlpra123

mitra...mujhe software download karne ka link dene ki kripa kare......

----------

